#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای امنیتی | Security Software >  > مشکل: ظاهر شدن پی در پی پیغام download blocked توسط آنتی ویروس کسپرسکی

## ادریس خان

سلام.کسپراسکی خریدم قانونی همه چیز خوبه ولی از وقتی نصب کردم این پیام میاد ول کن هم نیست.میگن مرورگر سیستم داره یه چیزی رو دانول دمیکنه ک کسپر اجازه نمیده.ولی هر چی گشتم ک دانلود کنسل و از شر این پیام راحت بشم نمیشه.

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Mohsenaux

Kaspersky Settings > Additional > Threats and exclusions > Detection types > enable Detect Other Software.


Or




محتویات temp folder پاک شود

...
در مورد مرورگر اینترنت ی که استفاده میکنید


قسمت toolbar چک شود و موارد بدردنخور که در ارتباط با سلیت امازون هست پاک شود

.....
در قسمت adds on نیز مواردی که مربوط به سایت امازون هستند پاک شود

کلن مرورگر خود را بررسی کنید و هر ابزارک و موردی که که مربوط به سایت امازون بود پاک کنید

و درنهایت ری استارت کنید

----------

*ramintkh*

----------


## ادریس خان

سلام.انجام دادم تاثیزی نکرد

----------


## protamir

تمام اکستنشن های مروگر رو غیرفعال کنید، ایراد برطرف میشه.
حالا میتونید یکی یکی فعال منید تا مورد مخرب رو پیدا کنید.

----------

*ramintkh*

----------


## habbib

احیانا تاریخ و ساعت سیستم تنظیم و به روزه؟

----------


## ادریس خان

سلام.بله به روزه

----------


## nekooee

قطعا در سیستم شما چیزی اقدام به دانلود میکنه و کاسپرسکی جلوش رو میگیره. هم می تونه به اکستنشن ها باشه هم نرم افزارهای نصب شده روی سیستم شما.
این کارها رو هم تست کنید:
1- به این مسیر برید: 


```
Kaspersky Settings > Additional > Threats and exclusions > Detection types > enable Detect Other Software
```

سپس دیتابیس را آپدیت کنید و ریبوت کنید.

2- محتویت پوشه Temp را خالی کنید. برای ایکار کلید win+R را بزنید و داخل run بنویسید %TEMP% سپس با Ctrl+A همه فایل ها را انتخاب کنید و delete کنید.
3- اگر برنامه ای اخیرا نصب کردید آن را حذف کنید و ریبوت کنید.
4- اگر تولباری نصب دارید آن را آنیستال کنید و ری استارت کنید. (از داخل Remove program باید حذف کنید چون بعضی از تولبارها به صورت اکستنشن نیستند و نصبی هستند)
5- همه افزونه های یا اکستنشن های مرورگر خودتون رو غیر فعال کنید.
6- تمام سرچ انجین های متفرقه مرورگر خودتون رو پاک کنید
7- روی شرت کات مرورگر در دسکتاپ یا نوار وضعیت راست کلیک کنید و گزینه properties را بزنید. مقابل فیلد Target در انتهای خط بعد از chrome.exe اگر دستوری هست آن را حذف کنید و OK بزنید.
8- کش و کوکی های مرورگر خود را به صورت کامل خالی کنید. برای این کار شرتکات Ctrl+Shift+Delرا بزنید سپس زمان را روی any Time تنظیم کرده و تیک همه گزینه ها را بزنید و سپس OK کنید.


اگر همه این موارد را انجام داده باشید باید مشکل شما حل شده باشه.

----------

*davood4000*,*mjzaret*

----------


## ادریس خان

سلام.ممنون رفع شد

----------

